# Sharks in the surf



## FastXD (Sep 23, 2009)

Was in Orange Beach/Perdido last week and caught 9 sharks from the beach. I have done this for many years and never caught them like this. I broke off on that many more using 80lb braid and a 125lb steel leader. The ones caught during the daytime were out past the sandbar and the ones caught at night were inside the sandbar. Hada 6" +swim by about 3 PM just off the beach. All were caught on cut bait. All were released alive and well.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i just about cried when i looked at the bottom pic.. ur reel is sitting directly in the sand :reallycrying

nice report though, what kind of cutbait?


----------



## FastXD (Sep 23, 2009)

That sand is rough on a reel, I tore it apart yesterday and cleaned it up. We were using mullet and ladyfish.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We were at OB last week and my son saw a similar sized shark swimming very near the beach with his fin sticking out of the water. This was near where our grandchildren and others were swimming. 

Are these sandbar sharks?


----------



## FastXD (Sep 23, 2009)

> *Buckyt (10/14/2009)*We were at OB last week and my son saw a similar sized shark swimming very near the beach with his fin sticking out of the water. This was near where our grandchildren and others were swimming.
> 
> Are these sandbar sharks?




All of them were black tips except for the one in the first picture and it may be a sandbar shark, I am not sure.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, you really tore em up. Congrats and thanx for the report. (and pics)


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Grrreat shark report! Looks like you guys had a blast! Thanks for the pics and the post!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job! Thats some none stop action right there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and excellent :takephoto...Should have kept 1 or 2 fer dinner...those were perfect size uns!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

The one in the first pic is either a very lightly marked blacktip (which is fairly common) or it could possibly be an Atlantic Sharpnose (rare here but not unheard of).



Sandbar sharks have a much thicker body similar to a bull shark but taller from the belly to the back. They also have a very large dorsal fin that is triangle shaped with little to no crescent shaped curve on the back side. They are also brown in color. It will probably be a couple more weeks before the water temp drops enough that the sandbar sharks get really thick here.


----------

